# Diamond Bit for lathe



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a Team Cobra Modified Lathe...I Need a new Diamond Bit....Anyone get a good price for one on the net or boards?....


----------



## RC5150 (Jan 2, 2002)

Rick, try www.carterdiamond.com :thumbsup:


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Charlie....:thumbsup:


----------

